# Error con la activacion de la red wireless

## TheErzengel

Tengo un problema y creo que es bastante tonto la verdad.

Bueno es mi primera instalacion de gentoo en una portatil, nunca me habia tocado toquetear tanto una wifi para que funsionase y bueno no tengo conocimientos para esto.

El problema rapida en la NO activacion de la red wifi, de hecho la red que tengo no tiene absolutamente ninguna encriptacion ni wep y tampoco wpa.

```
irvinglap joseluis # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:f4:09:a5  

          inet addr:10.25.73.4  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.192.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fef4:9a5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9971 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1600969 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:587124 (573.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:7d:b8:86:0b  

          inet6 addr: fe80::219:7dff:feb8:860b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2100 (2.0 KiB)  TX bytes:5794 (5.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-7D-B8-86-0B-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
irvinglap joseluis # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"default"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 08:10:74:35:22:74   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Me conecto mediante el comando siguiente

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "default"
```

No salta nigun error, la frecuencia de la wifi es detectada correctamente pero esta inactiva como se puede ver en la siguiente imagen

http://i34.tinypic.com/104gs4g.png

Bueno espero y me puedan ayudar y me expliquen con peras y manzanas ya que para modificar los parametros de red son un tremendo noob (al pareser).

----------

## TheErzengel

Tengo mas datos por si acaso

Al ejectuar el siguiente comando nada.

```
irvinglap joseluis # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

 nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# No cambie la siguiente línea, a riesgo que no funcione

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Asegúrese que sólo root puede leer la configuración de WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Permítale a wpa_supplicant encargarse del barrido y selección de los PA

ap_scan=1

# Conexión sin encriptar (sin WPA, o IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="default"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

nano /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #WPA_SUPPLICANT
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> ...

 

```
irvinglap joseluis # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

Bueno me volvi loco con la wifi.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

Tu placa de red wireless está obteniendo correctamente un número de IP desde el AP por DHCP?

Verificalo con ifconfig.

Puedes hacer ping a tu puerta de enlace? Que hay en /etc/resolv.conf?

Salud!

----------

## TheErzengel

Gracias por la bienvenida   :Wink: 

en resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Generated by dhcpcd from eth0, wlan0
> 
> # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line
> 
> search nav.megared.net.mx P5x wlan
> ...

 

el ping perfecto

 *Quote:*   

> irvinglap joseluis # ping 192.168.1.1
> 
> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=3.24 ms
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu placa de red wireless está obteniendo correctamente un número de IP desde el AP por DHCP?
> 
> Verificalo con ifconfig.

 

Esto no te lo puedo responder ya que no se como lograrlo hacer   :Confused: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces que es lo que no funciona? Me disculpas pero no entiendo  :Very Happy: 

Si se puede hacer ping a la puerta de enlace, se puede hacer ping al número de IP de google por ejemplo?

```
ping 74.125.127.100
```

Y al dominio?

```
ping google.com
```

Salud!

----------

## TheErzengel

No puedo hacer ping ni a la ip ni al dominio de google y de ninguna otra parte (exepto al router que no tiene ningun tipo de bloqueador de puertos activado)

 *Quote:*   

> irvinglap joseluis # ping google.com
> 
> ping: unknown host google.com
> 
> irvinglap joseluis # ping www.google.com.mx
> ...

 

Lo que no puedo hacer es activar la red, como decirlo la detecta sin problemas pero no puedo hacer uso de ella me sale como inactiva y por ende no puedo navegar con ella.

siento que es problema del wpa_supplicant habra otra forma de hacerlo?

----------

## TheErzengel

Listo, reinicie el router y ya puedo ingresar y navegar por wifi   :Laughing: 

Vaya y yo pensando que era problema de mi distro y no al parecer el router necesitaba reiniciarse   :Surprised:  tantas horas que pase   :Sad:  pero bueno a la otra ya sabre   :Laughing: 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda   :Very Happy: 

Aunque me queda una duda, al ingresar a una web siempre tarda unos segundos (2 o 3) para empezar a cargar la pagina, esos 2 o 3 segundos que tarda ¿por que sera? sera por el driver o las dns?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esos 2 o 3 segundos que tarda ¿por que sera? sera por el driver o las dns?
> 
> Volver arriba 	
> 
> Ver perfil del usuario

 

Si no te pasa con todas las páginas también puede depender del servidor de dicha página, en todo caso me inclino por el/los dns, si puedes cambialos para probar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   esos 2 o 3 segundos que tarda ¿por que sera? sera por el driver o las dns?
> 
> Volver arriba 	
> 
> Ver perfil del usuario 
> ...

 

Eso mismo, de tu /etc/resolv.conf elimina las primeras dos entradas y deja solamente tu router.

Y para la próxima, si ping hasta la puerta de enlace funciona, entonces todo lo que tenga que ver con la configuración del enlace inalámbrico está bien hecho.

Salud!

----------

## TheErzengel

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*    *Quote:*   esos 2 o 3 segundos que tarda ¿por que sera? sera por el driver o las dns?
> 
> Volver arriba 	
> 
> Ver perfil del usuario 
> ...

 

Bueno edite el archivo /etc/resolv.conf y quite todas las dns excepto la del router y al reiniciar red me vuelve a las antiguas dns, es decir se modifica el archivo /etc/resolv.conf como estaba antes.

De igual forma al poner las dns de opendns al reiniciar red vuelve a la configuración anterior.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> De igual forma al poner las dns de opendns al reiniciar red vuelve a la configuración anterior.

 

eso es consecuencia de tener la red para que se gestione por  DHCP de todas formas si entras al router seguramente puedas cambiar la forma de obtener las DNS.

----------

## TheErzengel

Ok muchas gracias entonces cambiare las dns desde el router   :Wink: 

----------

## TheErzengel

Bueno al final cambie los dns por los de opendns de la siguiente manera por si alguno lo intenta hacer tambien y muy facil solo añadiendo 2 lineas.

editar el archivo /etc/init.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> #WPA_SUPPLICANT
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"
> ...

 

y listo   :Wink:   en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf se quedaran los nameserver  208.67.222.220 y 208.67.222.220 por defecto siempre   :Wink: 

en mi caso era la wifi pero igual funciona con la eth0 y las demás interfaces.

----------

